# PAC bay power wrapper for sale



## bmac2001 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm getting out of rod building completely. I have a PAC bay power wrapper with 8 foot base and a flex coat dryer for sale. The power wrapper has the stock chuck on it and a built in dryer that is a 9 rpm. I also have a separate dryer that is a 20 rpm ( it's good for applying finish and marbling. $225.00 obo. I will travel to crestview or Panama City. If you want pics post me a email or cell #. Thanks


----------

